# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Venus (Rio, The Aegean Pearl, Perla, Seawing, Southward]

## unforgetable

> όντως! μπράβο! τώρα με ενέπνευσες, πάω και γω να βρω μια σχετική να μου πεις τη γνώμη σου, θα τη δεις στα ποντοπόρα....


Μπορεί να μην είναι το καλύτερο και το μεγαλύτερο, έχει όμως μέσα του ό,τι αγάπησα πιο πολύ στη ζωή μου.

----------


## Ellinis

Σύμφωνα με το maritimematters.com το PERLA θα δουλέψει φέτος ως AEGEAN PEARL για τη Golden Star στη θέση του AEGEAN TWO.

_Golden Star Cruises has now officially announced that the AEGEAN tWO (ex AUSONIA) will be replaced by the AEGEAN PEARL (ex SOUTHWARD, SEAWING, PERLA) on the company's three and four night cruises from Piraeus. The first sailing for the AEGEAN PEARL commences on May 19._ 

Το AEGEAN PEARL ήδη έχει πάρει τη θέση του και στην ιστοσελίδα της Golden Star.

----------


## Apostolos

Θα έχει πολύ πλάκα να συναντηθει το cruiser με το RoRo Aegean Pearl!!!!

----------


## Nautikos II

> Σύμφωνα με το maritimematters.com το PERLA θα δουλέψει φέτος ως AEGEAN PEARL για τη Golden Star στη θέση του AEGEAN TWO.
> 
> _Golden Star Cruises has now officially announced that the AEGEAN tWO (ex AUSONIA) will be replaced by the AEGEAN PEARL (ex SOUTHWARD, SEAWING, PERLA) on the company's three and four night cruises from Piraeus. The first sailing for the AEGEAN PEARL commences on May 19._ 
> 
> Το AEGEAN PEARL ήδη έχει πάρει τη θέση του και στην ιστοσελίδα της Golden Star.


Πραχματι το *Perla* της Lοuis Cruises σημερα ηρθε στο λιμανι του Πειραια, χωρις να φερει τα σινιαλα της Lοuis Cruises, βεβαια δεν φερει ακομη καποιο σινιαλο της Golden Star ουτε εχει αλλαξει ονομα, μα ειναι πλεον δεδομενο οτι θα εργαστει για την συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια
Στο Ais αναφερεται ηδη με το ονομαThe Aegean Pearl
Παρακατω μια φωτο του πλοιου σαν *Perla* σημερα στης 19:30

----------


## Speedkiller

Και 3 από μένα... :Very Happy:

----------


## Nautikos II

Πανεμορφες, και σιγουρα πανω απο το κοκκινο :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Ναι όντως!Και να φανταστώ φίλε Tsentzo εσένα από Υ.Ε.Ν??? ;-D

----------


## Nautikos II

:Wink: Ακριβως εκει :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Ναι όντως!Και να φανταστώ φίλε Tsentzo εσένα από Υ.Ε.Ν??? ;-D


σαμπως πολλοι δεν ειχατε μαζευτει ,προχθες, στο κοκκινο?αντε τωρα που ανοιγει ο καιρος ,να ψηνεται και κανα κοψιδι .με καμια μπυρα μαζι, θα βγαζετε φωτο ,αστερια........ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Όντως είμασταν πολλοί αλλά μόνο εγώ επί των φωτογραφιών!;-) Οι άλλοι είχαν έρθει να χαζέψουν τις αναχωρήσεις ενώ μερικοί περιμέναν το Μαρίνα το οποίο κατα την αναμονή του εκτός του λιμανιού γέμισε ντουμάνι... :-P

----------


## Leo

Αν κάποιος από τα μέλη έχει φωτογραφία  με το νέο όνομα να την ανεβάσει για να αλλάξουμε τον Τίτλο (το ais από μόνο του δεν φθάνει... χρειάζεται ορτατή μαρτυρία  :Razz: ).

----------


## Apostolos

E μέχρι να το δούμε με το νέο όνομα ας το δούμε έτσι όπως το γνωρίσαμε στην Ελλάδα!

Picture 342.jpg

Ιούλιος 1998

----------


## Ellinis

O mike rodos μας έδωσε εδω και την ορατή μαρτυρία. The Aegean Pearl γαρ...

----------


## Leo

Σημερινή φωτογραφία στην γνώριμη θέση του στον Πειραια:

theaegeanpearl.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Βαπτισμενο πλεον, τι κανεται πρωι πρωι στον Πειραια;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Apostolos

Ε ας το δούμε και σε ένα όμορφο νησί...

The Aegean Pearl.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

Geia sou re Apostole,egrapses...
Sto ekklisaki tis Agias Irinis pano apo to *Consolato* tin evgales?

----------


## Apostolos

Στο εκκλησάκι της Αγ. Παρασκευής!!! Υπάρχουν πολλές ακόμα και στο site μου για να μήν γεμίζω το χώρο του φόρουμ

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Εχει Αγ. Ειρηνη στο Κονσολατο???

----------


## Speedkiller

Όντως φοβερές οι φωτογραφίες!!!!!Αυτό το πρασίνισμα των νερών σε συνδυασμό με το πλοίο είναι πραγματικά φοβερές!!!!!Βάλε κ καμια άλλη ρε αδερφέ... :-D
Προσωπικά ψηφίζω αυτές ως τις καλύτερες!!!

http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/p51252261.html
http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/p51252257.html

Πραγματικά φοβερές!!!!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Αφιερωμένες στον καλό φίλο Finnpartner 1966


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14146

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14147

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14148

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14149

Η τελευταία εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη...:mrgreen:

----------


## scoufgian

διαμαντια τραβηξες speedkiller......μπραβο.......

----------


## sylver23

στην τελευταια ηταν αυτο που λεμε ξερογκαζο?? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν ξέρω τι εδινε από γκάζι αλλά ήταν στην εκίννηση των μηχανών!Μάλλον άκαυτες ήταν...Πολύ περίεργο χρώμα έχει ο καπνός ωστόσο...

----------


## sylver23

μιλησα με γλωσσα αυτοκινητου ετσι..μην με παρετε με τις πετρες .για πλακα το πα

----------


## Speedkiller

Γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί το πλοίο ήταν όλη μέρα έξω απ τον Πειραιά και μπήκε νυχτιάτικα σαν τον χάρο? :Razz: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21276

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί το πλοίο ήταν όλη μέρα έξω απ τον Πειραιά και μπήκε νυχτιάτικα σαν τον χάρο?


Καλα ρε, τι ωρα ειναι η φωτο??? Αν ειναι μαυρα μεσανυχτα, μηπως ειναι λογω της αλλαγης της ωρας?

----------


## Speedkiller

8 το απογευμα ήταν περίπου...οχι και μαύρα μεσάνυχτα!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Εμ, αφου λες οτι μπηκε νυχτιατικα σαν το χαρο, υπεθεσα οτι ηταν αργοτερα απο 8 το βραδυ!  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Απλά ήθελα να πω πωως ήταν όλη μερα έξω απ το λιμάνι κ έκοβε βόλτες και μπήκε νύχτα...Και ειπα να ρωτήσω μήπως γνώριζε κανείς το γιατι...

----------


## sylver23

7/12
φωτογραφημενο απο τον ολπ.πλωρακλα.......

AEGEAN PEARL.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

Υποστολη σημαιας επικειται στο πλοιο και αφου κανονιστουν και οι τελευταιες λεπτομερειες το πλοιο θα παραδοθει στους Ναυλωτες- *PEACE BOAT* -που του επιφυλασουν ενα νεο σεναριο στην ιστορια του με ταξιδια απο την απω Ανατολη.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Πολυ μεγαλη πλωρη !!  :Cool:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ματαιωθηκε τελικα η Ναυλωση στην PEACE BOAT κι ετσι η Γαλανολευκη θα μεινει στη θεση της και φετος για 3-4 ημερες κρουαζιερες !

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends,

I have written to Blue Aegean Cruises via their web site asking for broschures and postcards of her, but sadly no reply...does somebody now if exists official postcards of her ?

If someone may know, please send me a message...  :Smile:

----------


## AegeanIslands

The vessel belongs to _LOUIS HELLENIC CRUISES_

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ματαιωθηκε τελικα η Ναυλωση στην PEACE BOAT κι ετσι η Γαλανολευκη θα μεινει στη θεση της και φετος για 3-4 ημερες κρουαζιερες !


Το ΝΑΤ του πληρώματος συνεχίζει να επιδοτείται; 
ΓΑν επιδοτείται πιστεύω ότι συμφέρει την εταιρεία να κρατήσει την ελληνική σημαία παρά να το ναυλώσει ξένη σημάια και να παραμένει συμβεβλημένο εκτός αν το έκανε ανασφάλιστο όταν το ναύλωνε.

----------


## Speedkiller

To πλοίο δεν είναι πλέον πειραια!Γνωρίζει κανείς που πήγε?Μεχρι χθες πάντως ήταν διπλα στον Blue Monarch!

----------


## scoufgian

στη παγοδα πηγε..........

----------


## Speedkiller

Πως και δεν το είδα???:???: :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dimitris

> Πως και δεν το είδα???:???:


Καραπιπερης 18 και 15 τα ρυμουλκα που το μεθορμυσαν :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για τον φίλο μου τον Κώστα.
ageanpearl.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

> Για τον φίλο μου τον Κώστα.
> ageanpearl.JPG


Πανέμορφη! σε ευχαριστώ !!

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC01436.JPG
αλλη μια χθεσινη απο το πρασινο οπου βρισκεται δεμενο.

----------


## Speedkiller

Μανουβράροντας...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39327

----------


## mastrokostas

Και εδω απο μια ψηλα!

----------


## Rocinante

> Και εδω απο μια ψηλα!


Αυτος ή σε αλλο κρουαζιεροπλοιο ηταν ή αποφασισε να αγορασει τραμπολινο αν και δεν ενδικνειται στην ηλικια του :mrgreen:
Υπεροχη Κωστα ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ομορφο απο ψηλα το βαπορο,και το χρωμα στα καταστρωματα (Caribbean Blue) κρινεται απολυτως επιτυχημενο.Το σινιαλο στις τσιμινιερες φαινεται δυσαναλογα μικρο ενω λειπουν το μπλε ζωναρι στις πλευρες και το το banner στο κορακι...
Ο *mastoras* στο *SOLTICE* πρεπει να ηταν :Cool:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ο *mastoras* στο *SOLTICE* πρεπει να ηταν


Δεν σου ξεφεύγει τίποτα !:lol:

----------


## stratoscy

re paidia apo pote auto to ploio episkeptetai tin kypro?simera exei apo to prwi pou vrisketai agkirovolimeno stin lemeso simfwna me to ais.??? :Confused:

----------


## gtogias

Το μαργαριτάρι του Αιγαίου σε απογευματινή αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά, Ιούλιος 2009:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53268

----------


## diagoras

The aegean pearl ως Perla στον Πειραια 
σάρωση0014.jpg

----------


## nkr

Το ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑΡΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ στον Πειραια.

----------


## Leo

Το πλοίο στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης την 26.08.08 

PICT7380.jpg

PICT7367.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

Και με Καπετανιο Συριανο,τον Καπτα Γιαννη ΝΟΤΑΡΑΚΗ

----------


## Leo

Ούπς αυτό πως μου ξέφυγε? Δεν το ήξερα... ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nkr

Το THE AEGEAN PEARL στο λιμανι του Πειραια απο αλλη οψη.

----------


## Nikos_V

21-09-09 εν πλω με πορεια για Μυκονο.

P9210259_resize.JPG

----------


## cyprus4ever

Παρατηρούσα το πρόγραμμα της εταιρείας για το 2010 και παρόσεξα το εξής παράδοξο: το The Aegean Pearl αναχωρεί στις 12 Ιουλίου κανονικά για 4ήμερη από Πειραιά, αλλά στη συνέχεια εξαφανίζεται ως δια μαγείας από το πρόγραμμα της εταιρείας μέχρι και τις 10 Σεπτεμβρίου. (Με ένα απλό search στο site της Louis θα επιβεβαιωθείτε κι εσείς) Το γεγονός μου κινεί υποψίες οτι ίσως το καράβι να συνοδεύσει το Sapphire στις κρουαζιέρες από Κύπρο, μιας και μέχρι τώρα δεν γνωρίζουμε ποιο πλοίο θα πάρει τη θέση του Emerald. Ίσως πάλι και όχι. Είδωμεν...

----------


## mastrokostas

Να δούμε, αλλά αν έρθει, θα έχετε ένα υπέροχο βαπόρι στο Νησί !

----------


## stratoscy

Αυτό το καράβι είχα υπόψην μου για αντικαταστάτη του emerald

----------


## cyprus4ever

Αν οι υποψίες μου επαληθευτούν (Ελπίζω!), τότε με το Aegean Pearl της Louis και απέναντι το Salamis Filoxenia της Salamis πραγματικά οι δύο εταιρείες για πρώτη φορά, κατ'εμένα, θα ανταγωνίζονται ισάξια η μια την άλλη σε μεγάλο βαθμό!

----------


## stratoscy

Ακριβώς φίλε μου.Θα ξαναρωτήσω την φίλη μου στο σχολείο της οποίας ο πατέρασ της είναι υπεύθυνος για τα αφορολόγητα των πλοίων.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Δεν μπορει να υπαρχει ζητημα συγκρισης και ισαξιου ανταγωνισμου μεταξυ των,οταν το _SALAMIS FILOXENIA_ ex. VAN GOGH του 1975 θεωρειται το Flagship της εταιρειας του ενω παραλληλα το συγκεκριμενο _ΑEGEAN PEARL_ ειναι σε πολυ καλη(τερη) κατασταση σε Ξενοδοχειακο και Μηχανολογικο Εξοπλισμο και επιπλεον ισως προκειται απο τα πρωτα που αντικατασταθουν στο προσεχες μελλον,αφου ο ανταγωνιστης ειναι σε φαση αντικαταστασης του στολου του.
    Στην ουσια ομως του θεματος το βαπορο ειναι προγραμματισμενο για 3-4 ημερα απο Πειραια για το γνωστο ταξιδι,μεχρι νεωτερων εξελιξεων.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*The* *Aegean Pearl*...Πειραιας 24-10-2009.

PHOTO 040.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Τhe Aegean Pearl*...Πειραιας 24-10-2009. 

PHOTO 043.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

The Aegean Pearl.....
Σούδα, 31-08-09......
Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους TSS Apollon, Leo, nkr, Nikos V, diagoras και gtogias :Wink: .....

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστω πολυ Νικολα.Να σαι καλα.

----------


## gtogias

> The Aegean Pearl.....
> Σούδα, 31-08-09......
> Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους TSS Apollon, Leo, nkr, Nikos V, diagoras και gtogias.....


Δεν σε προλαβαίνω. Και πάλι ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες και την αφιέρωση.

----------


## stratoscy

Πάρα πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες

----------


## nkr

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε υπεροχες οι φωτογραφιες σου. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nkr

Και ηρθε η σειρα μου να αφιερωσω στον φιλο Νικο(ndimitri)μια φωτογραφια του THE AEGEAN PEARL.

----------


## cpt babis

Πολυ ομορφη!!!
Να εισαι καλα Νικο!!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Χέρεται....Τhe Aegean Pearl αναχωρόντας απο το Ηράκλειο ενα κυριακάτικο πρωινό!!! :Wink: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66813

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66814

----------


## ndimitr93

The Aegean Pearl....
Σούδα, 21-08-09.....
Αφιερωμένη στον Αρτέμη!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*The Aegean Pearl*...Πειραιας 31-10-2009.

PHOTO 039.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Στις 15 Μαρτίου θα ξεκινήσει ο βάπορας ,τα κλασικά 3ημερα – 4ημερα από Πειραιά  !Διαχρονικά ταξίδια μιας και είναι φθηνά και με καλούς προορισμούς !Μύκονο-Κουσαντασι –Πάτμο- Ρόδο –Ηράκλειο- Σαντορίνη – για το 4ημερο , τα ίδια αλλά χωρίς την Ρόδο το 3ημερο !

----------


## cyprus4ever

Μαζί με τα Sapphire και Calypso που ξεχειμώνιασαν στη Λεμεσό, ξεκίνησαν οι προετοιμασίες για τη νέα σεζόν και στο Aegean Pearl που μας έφτασε πριν από καμιά βδομάδα στη Λεμεσό. Παράξενη η παρουσία του εδώ, αφού όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε ξεκινά σε λίγο καιρό δρομολόγια από Πειραιά. Το δεξί φουγάρο πάντος είναι ήδη βαμμένο στα μπλε ενώ έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει να βάφεται και το αριστερό...

----------


## despo

Το λογικό είναι οτι κάποια κρουαζιέρα θα πρέπει να κάνει απο Λεμεσό, αν και ουτε στη δεξαμενή έχει πάει, αλλά δεν υπάρχει και εξήγηση να κάνει ολόκληρο ταξείδι για να κάνει τέτοιες ψιλοδουλειές.

----------


## Cpt.Kyriakos

> Το λογικό είναι οτι κάποια κρουαζιέρα θα πρέπει να κάνει απο Λεμεσό, αν και ουτε στη δεξαμενή έχει πάει, αλλά δεν υπάρχει και εξήγηση να κάνει ολόκληρο ταξείδι για να κάνει τέτοιες ψιλοδουλειές.


Γεια χαρα, ειμαι δοκιμος γεφυρας στο The Aegean Pearl (δεν ειμαι μεσα, με καλεσανε στην εταιρια και μου ειπαν οτι θα μπαρκαρω μετα το πασχα) μηπως θα μπορουσες να μου δωσεις καποια λεπτομερεια που ισως εχεις ακουσει???? Δε μπορω να καταλαβω για ποιο λογο εχει παει στη Λεμεσσο εφοσον η Louis κανει εργασιες συντηρησης στο Περαμα???? Μηπως ξερεις αν τελειωνουν οι εργασιες τις οποιες κανει και ποτε ξεκιναει? Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ εκ των πρωτερων...Και σορρυ για τις πολλες ερωτησεις μου...

----------


## despo

Δεν έχω ακούσει πραγματικά να έχει ανακοινωθεί κάποια έκτακτη κρουαζιέρα στο χρονικό αυτό διάστημα, δηλαδή μεχρι το Μάιο. Η μοναδική εξήγηση που θα μπορούσα να δώσω για την ώρα, ειναι οτι επειδή έχει ξεκινήσει η τουριστική περίοδος και υπάρχουν ηδη οι προσεγγίσεις πολλών κρουαζιερόπλοιων στον Πειραιά, να έπρεπε η εταιρεία να ελευθερωσει τη θέση που ειχε το πλοίο μεσα στο λιμάνι και να επιστρέψει εδώ παλι για δεξαμενισμό και ξεκίνημα μετά.

----------


## Cpt.Kyriakos

> Δεν έχω ακούσει πραγματικά να έχει ανακοινωθεί κάποια έκτακτη κρουαζιέρα στο χρονικό αυτό διάστημα, δηλαδή μεχρι το Μάιο. Η μοναδική εξήγηση που θα μπορούσα να δώσω για την ώρα, ειναι οτι επειδή έχει ξεκινήσει η τουριστική περίοδος και υπάρχουν ηδη οι προσεγγίσεις πολλών κρουαζιερόπλοιων στον Πειραιά, να έπρεπε η εταιρεία να ελευθερωσει τη θέση που ειχε το πλοίο μεσα στο λιμάνι και να επιστρέψει εδώ παλι για δεξαμενισμό και ξεκίνημα μετά.


Αυτη ειναι και η πιο λογικη εξηγηση, αυτο ειχα στο μυαλο μου κι εγω...Απο την αλλη μπορει να εκτελεσει καποια κρουαζιερα με γκρουπ οπως πχ της εργατικης εστιας..Για αυτο ισως δεν εχουν δημοσιευσει καποια κρουαζιερα στο site της Louis πριν απο τις 15 Μαιου...Οποιος εχει νεοτερα θα τον παρακαλουσα να κανει Post..

----------


## manoubras 33

Αναχωρησε σημερα απο Λεμεσο, και συμφωνα με το AIS προορισμος Συρος..!!Αλλο ενα ομορφο σκαρι για επισκευη-συντηρηση..Συντομα φωτογραφιες  :Very Happy:

----------


## Django

Ήρθε στη Συρο η κούκλα. Αυριο ανεβαίνει δεξαμενή. Να υποθέσω πως το Minerva είναι έτοιμο και θα ανέβει στη θέση του;

----------


## Cpt.Kyriakos

> Ήρθε στη Συρο η κούκλα. Αυριο ανεβαίνει δεξαμενή. Να υποθέσω πως το Minerva είναι έτοιμο και θα ανέβει στη θέση του;


Θα παρακαλουσα μιας και εισαι στο πανεμορφο νησι της Συρου, να ανεβασεις καποιες φωτο απο το δεξαμενισμο της....(αν και οταν με το καλο τις βγαλεις)...

----------


## manoubras 33

Να λοιπον η κουκλα οπως ειπε και ο φιλος Django..Πριν απο λιγο στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης!!
P4220045.JPG
η πλωρη της..
P4220046.JPG
Αφιερωμενες σε ολους τους φιλους του βαποριου..!

----------


## Cpt.Kyriakos

> Να λοιπον η κουκλα οπως ειπε και ο φιλος Django..Πριν απο λιγο στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης!!
> P4220045.JPG
> η πλωρη της..
> P4220046.JPG
> Αφιερωμενες σε ολους τους φιλους του βαποριου..!


Πραγματικα πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σου φιλε manoubra 33 :Smile:

----------


## Django

Πριν από μερικούς μήνες (βλ. προηγούμενα posts), η κούκλα, επισκέφθηκε την Σύρο, όχι για επισκευές αλλά ως σταθμός των καλοκαιρινών κρουαζιερών της. Και ω! του θαύματος ξύπνησα πουρνό πουρνό και την περίμενα εκεί. 

Αφιερωμένη λοιπόν στους fans αλλά και στον Leo, που το έπιασε το υπονοούμενο και ως καλός moderator θα ανοίξει και την φωτογραφία ε;

The Aegean Pearl - Syros.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Ακομη δυο φωτο.....

P4260004.JPG

P4260013.JPG
Για τους Django και mastrokosta :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Είναι κούκλαρα, ευχαρσιτούμε όλο το Συριανό team για το ρεπορτάζ της άφιξης.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Λιγο σκοτεινο το Κοκκινο του νεου Σινιαλου της ΛΟΥΗΣ.
Το Πρυμνιο αλμπουρο δεν βαφεται Μπλε βρε παιδια.... :Wink:

----------


## manoubras 33

Η κουκλα το μεσημερι επεσε απο την δεξαμενη, και εδεσε στο ντοκο του Νεωριου.Ας το δουμε..!
P4290066.JPG

----------


## cyprus4ever

Κούκλα, δεν λέω... Αλλά είναι το μόνο που δεν έτυχε ιδιαίτερης φορντίδας όσν αφορά τον καλλωπισμό... Πέρα από τις τσιμινιέρες δεν είδαμε την μπλε γραμμή στη μέση και το όνομα με νέα γραμματοσειρά... Δεν πειράζει όμως, ακόμα κι έτσι κούκλα είναι!

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοιο αυτη την ωρα στον Πειραια μετα απο μια μικρη παραμονη στη ραδα και μια μικρη βολτιτσα

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Κούκλα, δεν λέω... Αλλά είναι το μόνο που δεν έτυχε ιδιαίτερης φορντίδας όσν αφορά τον καλλωπισμό... Πέρα από τις τσιμινιέρες δεν είδαμε την μπλε γραμμή στη μέση και το όνομα με νέα γραμματοσειρά... Δεν πειράζει όμως, ακόμα κι έτσι κούκλα είναι!


To all you admirers of this beautiful ship have just heard that Louis has sold her to a foreign company.....see below

" Louis plc announces that within the framework of its policy for the renewal of its fleet, it signed an agreement for the sale of cruise ship m/v “Aegean Perl” to a foreign company against the sum of $19.5 million. The ship will be delivered on 23/6/2010. It is noted that the cruise schedule of “Aegean Pearl” will be undertaken by another cruise ship, m/v Calypso from 21/6/2010. It is estimated that the accounting loss resulting from this sale will be of €1.0 million "

Hope she remains in cruise service, maybe she has been sold to another cruise company like Mano Cruises which was rumoured to have chartered her. Seems strange for such a sudden move in the middle of the season but then again it seems a good selling price considering the present economic downturn.

Best regards, Henry.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Σήμερα στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!
Today 13-05-2010 in Heraklio-Crete Port!!!Henry it's an amazing ship!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89452

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89453

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Σήμερα στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!
> Today 13-05-2010 in Heraklio-Crete Port!!!Henry it's an amazing ship!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89452
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89453


Thanks Artmios for these photos, I am really sad that Louis have sold this veteran ship. She is absolutely beautiful with those rounded lines and curves. That bow as well is incredible. For me she is one of the best looking ships built in the 70's.

Cannot wait to find out who has bought her and what her fate will be !!
Henry.

----------


## cyprus4ever

> To all you admirers of this beautiful ship have just heard that Louis has sold her to a foreign company.....see below
> 
> " Louis plc announces that within the framework of its policy for the renewal of its fleet, it signed an agreement for the sale of cruise ship m/v “Aegean Perl” to a foreign company against the sum of $19.5 million. The ship will be delivered on 23/6/2010. It is noted that the cruise schedule of “Aegean Pearl” will be undertaken by another cruise ship, m/v Calypso from 21/6/2010. It is estimated that the accounting loss resulting from this sale will be of ¤1.0 million "
> 
> Hope she remains in cruise service, maybe she has been sold to another cruise company like Mano Cruises which was rumoured to have chartered her. Seems strange for such a sudden move in the middle of the season but then again it seems a good selling price considering the present economic downturn.
> 
> Best regards, Henry.


It doesn't sound quite sensible to sell a ship with a capacity of 1000 passengers and replace it with an older and smaller one which can carry only up to 600 passengers... But, anyway, LOUIS knows better! Hope the new owners maintain her and keep her in a good condition, as Louis did.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

I agree entirely with you, but the price must have been right for them to sell it in the first half of the season. I hope she is used for further service!

Cheers, Henry.

----------


## cyprus4ever

> I agree entirely with you, but the price must have been right for them to sell it in the first half of the season. I hope she is used for further service!
> 
> Cheers, Henry.


"...within the framework of its policy for the renewal of its fleet..." sounds funny anyway! It's meaningless I mean! You replace Aegean Pearl with Calypso, and you still say to your passengers that you want to offer them better quality in cruising? Well, whatever! They know better! =p

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

If Louis Cruises did sell the Aegean Pearl in mid-season it might mean either of two things:
a) Due to the decreased number of tourism in Greece for 2010, bookings for the ship might be low and a good offer cannot be denied when it comes
b) Due to the plans for fleet replacement and modernization, a new purchase is in the works, and this is the last season for the Calypso

In any case we will know soon if any of the two senarios will materialise.

----------


## cyprus4ever

I hope it's the second one!  :Very Happy:

----------


## minoan

Η Louis ανακοίνωσε σήμερα στο Χρηματιστήριο Κύπρου ότι στο πλαίσιο της εξαγγελθείσας πολιτικής της για ανανέωση του στόλου της, έχει υπογράψει συμφωνία πώλησης του κρουαζιερόπλοιου m/v “Aegean Pearl” σε εταιρεία του εξωτερικού για το ποσό των 19,5 εκατομμυρίων Δολαρίων Αμερικής. 
Η παράδοση του Aegean Pearl στους αγοραστές του θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις 23 Ιουνίου 2010, ενώ το πρόγραμμα κρουαζιέρων του θα εκτελείται από τις 21 Ιουνίου 2010 από άλλο κρουαζιερόπλοιο της εταιρείας, το “Calypso”.

marinews.gr 

υγ. ένα ένα φεύγουν

----------


## lostromos

> Thanks Artmios for these photos, I am really sad that Louis have sold this veteran ship. She is absolutely beautiful with those rounded lines and curves. That bow as well is incredible. For me she is one of the best looking ships built in the 70's.
> 
> Cannot wait to find out who has bought her and what her fate will be !!
> Henry.


Rumors speak about Israelis and Caspi.

----------


## Apostolos

Ex owner of DREAM

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Ex owner of DREAM


You are probably right as they don't seem to have an active vessel at the moment (although I think they have used Mirage 1 in the past)

Have tried getting into their website but it seems to be blacked out for some reason (www.caspi-cruise.co.il)

By the way congratulations Apostolos on the superb photo of Aegean Pearl on your website taken at Piraeus recently. I think this one and the Coral photo are two of the best I have ever seen of Louis ships. You should upload it here for all the members of Nautilia to see.

Cheers
Henry. :Smile:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Τhe Aegean Pearl.................αναχώρηση απο το λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!!Departure from Heraklion -Crete port!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89590

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Rumors speak about Israelis and Caspi.


According to another forum (Cpt Argy in ***********!) the buyer is 
Mano Cruises which I find strange as they already have two good ships one recently acquired (Golden Iris and Royal Iris). They must be doing well even in the present economic climate to buy a third ship!

Anyway if this is true at least she will remain in the East Med area and Mano are sure to take care of her, so we will still see her regularly.

Henry.

----------


## lostromos

You are right. I doubt as well about Mano.
We'll see. Delivery date fot the AP, is June 23rd...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SEAWING το 2000 στη σαντορινη


seawing.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και εδώ http://maritimematters.com/2010/05/aegean-pearl-sold/ υπάρχει το νέο της πώλησης χωρίς να αναφέρεται η αγοράστρια εταιρία. Για να δούμε ποιό από τα 2 σενάρια που αναφέρω πιο πάνω θα βγει αληθινό?

----------


## dokimakos21

*The Aegean Perl-Την Παρασκευη στην Μυκονο.!*
*P6182087.jpg*

----------


## lostromos

Για να δούμε όταν θα ξανάρθει, άν θάναι σε τόσο καλή φόρμα όπως με τη Louis τώρα! Αυτή την εβδομάδα το παραλαμβάνουν οι αγοραστές, άν θυμάμαι καλά...

----------


## SOLSTICE

Αυτοί είναι οι νέοι αγοραστές? Στο AIS, πάντως, εμφανίζεται στη Λεμεσό ένα επιβατηγό με το όνομα "Rio" και σημαία Μάλτας.

----------


## lostromos

> Αυτοί είναι οι νέοι αγοραστές? Στο AIS, πάντως, εμφανίζεται στη Λεμεσό ένα επιβατηγό με το όνομα "Rio" και σημαία Μάλτας.


Για τους αγοραστές δεν ξέρω άν είναι αυτοί. Το link που δίνεις εμφανίζει το Aegean Pearl το 2007 με λογότυπα Louis.
Πάντως το Rio είναι το Aegean Pearl, αφού έχει το ίδιο IMO Number.

----------


## Ellinis

Πράγματι η Rio Cruises είναι οι αγοραστές. Το πλοίο θα ξεκινάει τις κρουαζιέρες του από το Ashdod του Ισραήλ και θα απευθείνεται στην εσωτερική αγορά. Περισσότερα για τα ταξίδια του RIO εδώ.

----------


## SOLSTICE

Σήμερα, η Ρόδος θα είναι το πρώτο ελληνικό λιμάνι που θα καταπλεύσει μετά την πώληση του!

----------


## quicksilver

jero oti paei gia kazino ekei kato....

----------


## mike_rodos

Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο έρχετε συχνά στη Ρόδο, άλλα παραμένει για λίγες 'ωρες στο λιμάνι μας...  Φώτο από την επόμενη άφιξη του, διότι ποτέ δεν έχω μαζί φωτογραφική  :Sad: . Έχει παραμείνει άσπρο ως είχε, με κόκκινες τσιμινιέρες... 

Υ.Γ. Μήπως πρέπει να αλλάξουμε το όνομα του πλοίου στο θέμα...  :Wink:

----------


## ελμεψη

Μια φωτο του πλοιου λιγο μετα την δυση του ηλιου στο λιμανι της Ροδου με τα νεα του σινιαλα. Χαρακτηριστικο το <<R>> στην τσιμινιερα και ο φωτισμος της.

DSC_8496(1).JPG

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=ελμεψη;370524]Μια φωτο του πλοιου λιγο μετα την δυση του ηλιου στο λιμανι της Ροδου με τα νεα του σινιαλα. Χαρακτηριστικο το <<R>> στην τσιμινιερα και ο φωτισμος της.

Beautiful photo Congratulations !! Many thanks for this first picture as Rio
Henry.

----------


## mike_rodos

To Rio στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου, το βράδυ της Δευτέρας....

DSCN9682.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Rio φωτογραφημένο απο το ΝΜΔ στις 08/11/2010. Χαρισμένες σε mike_rodos, Henry Casciaro, ελμεψη, quicksilver, T.S.S APOLLON, Ellinis, SOLSTICE, lostromos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

RIO 01 08-11-2010.jpg

RIO 02 08-11-2010.jpg

----------


## SOLSTICE

> To Rio φωτογραφημένο απο το ΝΜΔ στις 08/11/2010. Χαρισμένες σε mike_rodos, Henry Casciaro, ελμεψη, quicksilver, T.S.S APOLLON, Ellinis, SOLSTICE, lostromos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> RIO 01 08-11-2010.jpg
> 
> RIO 02 08-11-2010.jpg


Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση! Έχω να το δω από τον Αύγουστο!

----------


## Ellinis

Mια αναδρομή στο παρελθόν, με το πλοίο δεμένο στο Μαϊάμι ως SOUTHWARD και με τον ήλιο της Norwegian Cruise Line ζωγραφισμένο στα πλευρά του.

Untitled.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ιθακη

και απο το χθες του φιλου Ellinis,στο σημερα του μολου ΔΕΗ

απο τα ποιο ομορφα κρουαζιεροπλοια των νερων μας

DSCN46082.jpg

για τον Nikos Maroulis,τον leo,τον καρολο,τον Ellinis και ολους τους φιλους του

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> και απο το χθες του φιλου Ellinis,στο σημερα του μολου ΔΕΗ
> 
> απο τα ποιο ομορφα κρουαζιεροπλοια των νερων μας
> 
> 
> 
> για τον Nikos Maroulis,τον leo,τον καρολο,τον Ellinis και ολους τους φιλους του


Να είσαι καλά φίλε Iθάκη.

----------


## mike_rodos

*Rio, είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου στις 9/9/2010*

DSCN9543.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=mike_rodos;424797]*Rio, είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου στις 9/9/2010*

Mike great photo of Rio in resplendent white........she is a really beautiful ship!

Thanks, Henry :Smile:

----------


## diagoras

Αφιξη στην Ροδο τον Αυγουστο που μας περασε 
rhodes 516.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

the AEGEAN PEARL αναχωριση απο το λιμανι του Πειραια


2013 sc (124).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το βαπόρι ακολουθεί την τύχη της ηλικίας του κ τις συνέπειες της κρίσης. Κατάσχεση στην κατάσχεση κ πάει λέγοντας. Εδώ κ καιρό λέγεται VENUS οπότε θα πρέπει να μπεί εδώ το όνομα αυτό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σαν AEGEAN PEARL στις 19-10-2009 στη Σαντορίνη με πολύ ντουμάνη.

THE AEGEAN PEARL 01 19-10-2009.jpg

----------


## despo

Ειναι το δεύτερο πλοίο (οπως και το Ακουαμαριν - δεν ξέρω αν μου διαφεύγει και άλλο) που το κυνηγάει η κακοδαιμονία, μόλις έφυγε απο τον Λούη !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πολλές φορές γίνονται αυτά όταν πέσουν στα χέρια κάποιου τριτοτεταρτοκλασάτου.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Πολλές φορές γίνονται αυτά όταν πέσουν στα χέρια κάποιου τριτοτεταρτοκλασάτου.


Και συνήθως τα καράβια αυτά που έχουν αλλάξει τρεις-τέσσερεις εταιρίες και έχουν και κάποια χρονάκια στην...καρίνα τους καταλήγουν σε λιγότερο αξιόπιστες εταιρίες και τότε αρχίζει η κακοδαιμονία μέχρι τελικής διάλυσης. Το έχουμε δει το έργο πολλές φορές.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το πλοιο πλειστηριαστηκε στο Ισραηλ .Το εχουνε παρει καποιοι Τουρκοι.Παντως οχι διαλυτες.Το εχουν προς πωληση αλλα ψαχνουν ταυτοχρονα και για να το βαλουν σε καποια κρουαζιερα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το πλοιο πλειστηριαστηκε στο Ισραηλ .Το εχουνε παρει καποιοι Τουρκοι.Παντως οχι διαλυτες.Το εχουν προς πωληση αλλα ψαχνουν ταυτοχρονα και για να το βαλουν σε καποια κρουαζιερα.


Μυρίζομαι κακά μαντάτα για την πορεία του πλοίου. Φοβάμαι, όπως έχουμε ξαναδεί, ότι δεν θα προχωρήσει μακροπρόθεσμα μία βιώσιμη λύση και η εναλλακτική θα είναι η πώληση για σκραπ.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Κι ομως συμφωνα με αυτο γυρναει στη δραση με το ονομα Aegean Pearl και ειναι μπροσουρα του 13!!θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω τον solstice που το ανακαλυψε!

----------


## despo

Τελικά πάει αυτό στη θέση του Ocean Majesty και οχι το Countess ;

----------


## Apostolos

Λογικά είναι οι Τούρκοι που πέρισυ είχαν το Ocean Majesty

----------


## Express Pigasos

Εχει προορισμους εντος Ελλαδος αρα  θα δειξει αμα θα ειναι τελικα αυτο..παντως αρχικα το καλο ειναι πως οι Τουρκοι που το πηραν δεν το πηραν για καρφιτσες...Απο τοτε που εγινε ο πλειστηριασμος και ειχα ακουσει πως θα το χρησιμοποιησουν για κρουαζιερες ειχα τις ανυσηχιες μου...Θα μας φανε οι Τουρκοι ολα τα πλοια στο τελος  :Razz:

----------


## despo

PHOTO 006despo.jpgΣτο Νέο μώλο Δραπετσώνας πριν αρχίσει η περιπλάνησή του ...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

VENUS για μένα το λατρεμένο SEAWING δίότι έτσι το γνώρισα......καταφθάνοντας στο λιμένα Ηρακλείου...
557262_4037475429415_1696632777_n (1).jpg

----------


## lostromos

28/7/2008 Πειραιάς.
Το Aegean Pearl δεμένο στου Ξαβέρη.
Το Zenith μπαίνει για να πέσει στη Παγόδα. Πάνω στις μανούβρες, ξυρίζει τη δεξιά πλευρά του Aegean Pearl.
Στη 1η φωτογραφία, ένα απ' τα καπόνια του Pearl, παραμορφωμένο.
Στη 2η φωτογραφία, ο "δράστης", αφού έχει δέσει.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here is a recent photo of Venus languishing in Ashdod amidst unlikely rumours that she might be reactivated for further service? Photo by GWR52 on Shipspotting.

In spite of the photos on the above post she seems in good shape externally but I suppose her maintenance has not been good recently.

Henry.

1771000.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Δυστυχώς το βαπόρι δεν γλύτωσε ,και βρίσκετε απο την περασμένη Πέμπτη Aliaga !

----------


## Express Pigasos

Και το πηγε το Christos XXIV ... κριμα..και ειχε φτασει υπερβολικα κοντα στο να σωθει... περιμενε εξω απο τα διαλυτηρια..μεχρι που χαλασε το deal εντελως ξαφνικα και αργα το απογευμα της Πεμπτης το εβγαλαν εξω... Ενας Τουρκικος οργανισμος θα το επαιρνε...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το είχα δει το Christos XXIV την περασμένη εβδομάδα στο AIS να "ανηφορίζει" το Αιγαίο, βορειοδυτικά της Ρόδου, με αναγραφόμενο προορισμό το Aliaga αλλά δεν μπορούσα να γνωρίζω ποιό πλοίο ρυμουλκούσε.

Στις δύο παρακάτω φωτό ως _RIO_, τον Νοέμβριο 2010 στον μώλο ΔΕΗ.

12.jpg___13.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Οπως και στη περιπτωση του Atlantic Star..και αυτο το πλοιο "εφυγε" οντας ετοιμο για κρουαζιερα αφου οι ανθρωποι κατα κυριο λογο Ελληνες που ηταν στο πλοιο οσο ηταν στο Ashdod το ειχαν σε working condition...Ετοιμο να πεταξει παρα τον παροπλισμο του!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ανεβασε το MaritimeMatters μια φωτογραφια του στην Αλιαγα...Φυσικα με τη βοηθεια του ενος και μοναδικου Selim San!

----------


## lostromos

9/4/2008 Αναχώρηση από Βαρκελώνη

10/4/2008 Εν πλώ

15/5/2008 Βαρκελώνη

15/8/2008 Πειραιάς

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Ανεβασε το MaritimeMatters μια φωτογραφια του στην Αλιαγα...Φυσικα με τη βοηθεια του ενος και μοναδικου Selim San!


Did'nt realise her end would come so soon. A real pity as she was one of the most good looking cruise ships of the early 70's and a pioneer cruise ship that had a varied and interesting life! As the Perla and The Aegean Pearl under Louis she had become a familiar sight in the Eastern Med and her graceful lines will be sadly missed. I will post some brochures and photos of her as a farewell tribute.......

Henry.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Believe it or not,neither the scrappers wanted to beach this ship...She was for sale until the last time...but no one showed a respectful interest for this lady... and she was not so expensive ... but when no one came to the owners and told them "I have the money,I buy this lady" ..there was no other solution than beaching... Last Thursday was one of my worst days as a shiplover..

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Believe it or not,neither the scrappers wanted to beach this ship...She was for sale until the last time...but no one showed a respectful interest for this lady... and she was not so expensive ... but when no one came to the owners and told them "I have the money,I buy this lady" ..there was no other solution than beaching... Last Thursday was one of my worst days as a shiplover..


Dear friends here is a selection of some of her best shots from Shipspotting (various authors) in her earlier liveries. Such graceful lines and sheer never to be repeated ....

Specially dedicated to our good friend Express Pigasos!

Henry.

336525.jpg 1726983.jpg 1505818.jpg 1242862.jpg
794997.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here is a selection of Louis publications showing her different liveries including an onboard photo when she operated under the Golden Pearl Cruises brand name.

She was such a handsome ship that she looked superb in any livery!

Henry.

scan0001.jpg scan0002.jpg scan0003.jpg scan0004.jpg scan0005.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά απο πολύ καιρό αποχής, ο φίλος Selim San μου έστειλε το Venus λιγο μετά το beaching στην Aliaga. 

VENUS-shadowy.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

λογικά θα ναι και το Ατλαντικ διπλα του...ζητηστε του και απο αυτο!! Κριμα το πλοιο παντως!!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here are some interior shots which I took on her during a short visit in 2008 when she operated under Golden Pearl Cruises. Some of her public rooms had been redecorated and some still retained traces of their original fittings and furniture such as the Crows Nest, from her days with NCL/Airtours.

She was still in very good shape externally and Louis kept her in immaculate condition. Even though her cabins and swimming pool were small and some of the more modern facilities such as gym/spa/casino etc. were outdated she still had a soul and character that gave her a very special atmosphere.

IMGP0082.jpg IMGP0085.jpg IMGP0092.jpg IMGP0089.jpg 
IMGP0087.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

And to finish off this small tribute some exterior shots and a stern view taken at Piraeus.

Henry.

IMGP0079.jpg IMGP0080.jpg IMGP0081.jpg IMGP0090.jpgIMGP0027.jpg

----------


## despo

Αν και φαινόταν δυστυχώς προδιαγεγραμμένη η πορεία του με τις αλλεπάλληλες αλλαγές ιδιοκτησίας, κατασχέσεις, είχα κάποιες ελπίδες οτι θα καταλήξει σε κάποια χέρια προκειμένου να το δουλέψουν για μερικά χρόνια ακόμα. Τελικά το μόνο που έμεινε είναι αναμνήσεις απο μια Πασχαλινή κρουαζιέρα το 2005...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mε το οχι πολυ ευηχο ονομα PERLA to 2006 εξω απο τον πειραια.Απο τοτε που το εφερε ο ποταμιανος στην Ελλαδα ολο τον γυρολογο εκανε,ενω ηταν πολυ αξιολογο βαπορι.Ουσιαστικα ανηκει στην πρωτη γενεια αμιγως κρουαζιεροπλοιων που ξεκινησε απο τα τελη της δεκαετιας 60 με πραγματικα πλοια κοσμηματα.Το συγκεκριμενο ειχε το ατου οτι ειχε κλεψει μισο ντεκ το οποιο πηγε στο ντεκ των κοινοχρηστων χωρων 

IMG_0361.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Mε το οχι πολυ ευηχο ονομα PERLA to 2006 εξω απο τον πειραια.Απο τοτε που το εφερε ο ποταμιανος στην Ελλαδα ολο τον γυρολογο εκανε,ενω ηταν πολυ αξιολογο βαπορι.Ουσιαστικα ανηκει στην πρωτη γενεια αμιγως κρουαζιεροπλοιων που ξεκινησε απο τα τελη της δεκαετιας 60 με πραγματικα πλοια κοσμηματα.Το συγκεκριμενο ειχε το ατου οτι ειχε κλεψει μισο ντεκ το οποιο πηγε στο ντεκ των κοινοχρηστων χωρων 
> 
> IMG_0361.jpg


To όνομα ήταν στα πλαίσια της πολιτικής του Λούη να δίνει ονόματα πολύτιμων λίθων κ άλλα παρόμοια.Όντως το πλοίο ήταν από εκείνα τα καθαρόαιμα με τα οποία ξεκίνησαν οι Νορβηγοί τις κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική,πραγματικά βασιλοβάπορα στον καιρό τους.
Γιά το ντεκ που λες, εξήγησέ μας καλύτερα.

----------


## cyprus4ever

Αν μου επιτρέπει ο φίλος Ben Bruce, φαντάζομαι μιλά για το κατάστρωμα με show lounge, συγκεκριμένα επι καιρό Louis το κατάστρωμα Mayflower, αρ.5, το οποίο είχε αρκετά μεγαλύτερο ύψος από ότι τα υπόλοιπα, επτρέποντας έτσι στο lounge να έχει περιμετρικά έναν μικρό εξώστη, όπως φαίνεται και στη πιο κάτω φωτογραφία:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_eaaQwYVmKo...per-Lounge.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Αν μου επιτρέπει ο φίλος Ben Bruce, φαντάζομαι μιλά για το κατάστρωμα με show lounge, συγκεκριμένα επι καιρό Louis το κατάστρωμα Mayflower, αρ.5, το οποίο είχε αρκετά μεγαλύτερο ύψος από ότι τα υπόλοιπα, επτρέποντας έτσι στο lounge να έχει περιμετρικά έναν μικρό εξώστη, όπως φαίνεται και στη πιο κάτω φωτογραφία:
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_eaaQwYVmKo...per-Lounge.jpg


How sad to see this photo of the beautiful Clipper Lounge. In her final days with Louis as the Aegean Pearl they had refurbished and redecorated parts of the ship and she looked very smart. This lounge had two levels and good sight lines to a large stage. Her cabins were small and so was her pool but she was a charming ship with a very handsome exterior!

Henry.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν μου επιτρέπει ο φίλος Ben Bruce, φαντάζομαι μιλά για το κατάστρωμα με show lounge, συγκεκριμένα επι καιρό Louis το κατάστρωμα Mayflower, αρ.5, το οποίο είχε αρκετά μεγαλύτερο ύψος από ότι τα υπόλοιπα, επτρέποντας έτσι στο lounge να έχει περιμετρικά έναν μικρό εξώστη, όπως φαίνεται και στη πιο κάτω φωτογραφία:
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_eaaQwYVmKo...per-Lounge.jpg


Φίλε σ'ευχαριστώ γιά την διευκρίνιση.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Αν μου επιτρέπει ο φίλος Ben Bruce, φαντάζομαι μιλά για το κατάστρωμα με show lounge, συγκεκριμένα επι καιρό Louis το κατάστρωμα Mayflower, αρ.5, το οποίο είχε αρκετά μεγαλύτερο ύψος από ότι τα υπόλοιπα, επτρέποντας έτσι στο lounge να έχει περιμετρικά έναν μικρό εξώστη, όπως φαίνεται και στη πιο κάτω φωτογραφία:
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_eaaQwYVmKo...per-Lounge.jpg



Ακρβως αυτο συμπληρωθηκε πολυ ωραια απο την φωτογραφια σου.Εγω δεν εχω ανεβει σε αυτο το πλοιο αλλα στο FLAMENCO πριν 15 χρονια και το ειχα δει και στην πραξη και στα σχεδια

----------


## lostromos

Σημερινό άρθρο στη Ναυτεμπορική, που περιλαμβάνει αεροφωτογραφία του μεγάλου λιμανιού.
Φαίνονται το Perla και μια απ' τις Πριγκίπισσες που βγαίνει απ' το λιμάνι.
Συγκρίνετε τα μεγέθη.

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/finance/story/649819

----------


## pantelis2009

Σαν AEGEAN PEARL όταν ήταν στη Σαντορίνη στις 17-05-2009. Για όλους εσας.

THE AEGEAN PEARL 02 17-05-2009.jpg

----------


## tomcat

Το πλοιο γνωριζει κανεις αν ειχε ναυλωθει ποτε στην RoyalOlympicCruises ?? Συμφωνα με την παρακατω σελιδα                                     http://www.ferry-site.dk/cruiseship....111078&lang=en  το πλοιο απο το 2000-2004 ηταν υπο την διαχειριση της.

----------


## Ellinis

Το είχε ναυλώσει στην Airtours για 4 χρόνια με option αγοράς. Στα πλαίσια της συμφωνίας ήταν να το υποναυλώνει στην Airtours για τα επόμενα πέντε καλοκαίρια. Για αυτό και κράτησε το όνομα SEAWING και δεν βάφτηκε ποτέ στα χρώματα της ROC.

----------


## tomcat

Και εγω το ιδιο ηξερα αλλα με μπερδεψε αυτο που ειδα στην ιστοσελιδα που ανεφερα.Αλλωστε και το γνωστο περιοδικο που ειχε αφιερωμα για το πλοιο τον Ιουνιο δεν εγραφε κατι σχετικο.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το είχε ναυλώσει στην Airtours για 4 χρόνια με option αγοράς. Στα πλαίσια της συμφωνίας ήταν να το υποναυλώνει στην Airtours για τα επόμενα πέντε καλοκαίρια. Για αυτό και κράτησε το όνομα SEAWING και δεν βάφτηκε ποτέ στα χρώματα της ROC.


Να συμπληρώσω και εγώ ότι η ναύλωση ήταν μία πολύπλοκη συμφωνία που η ROC ναύλωνε το καράβι άνευ πληρώματος (bareboat) για τέσσερα χρόνια με την υποχρέωση να το υποναυλώνει πίσω στην Airtours για 240 ημέρες τον χρόνο Απρίλιο-Οκτώβριο (lease and lease-back), δηλ. πάνω στην τουριστική σαιζόν, για τα επόμενα πέντε χρόνια στην λήξη των οποίων είχε δικαίωμα αγοράς του με ένα συμβολικό ποσό. Το περίεργο αυτό ναυλοσύμφωνο είχε να κάνει με την ματαίωση της ναύλωσης του Απόλλων της ROC από την Airtours η οποία είχε υποχρέωση να την διατηρήσει μέχρι και το 2001. Το 2000 όμως διέκοψε λόγω οικονομικών προβλημάτων την συμφωνία και όφειλε κάπου 9 εκατομμύρια $ στην ROC σαν αποζημίωση, οπότε υιοθετήθηκε η φόρμουλα αυτή για κοινό όφελος.
Τώρα, το τι απέφερε οικονομικά στην ROC το καράβι τους χειμώνες παροπλισμένο το περισσότερο διάστημα στον Πειραιά...είναι άλλη υπόθεση.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νομίζω ότι το θέμα πρέπει να μεταφερθεί από τους moderators στα ιστορικά κρουαζιερόπλοια μιας και το καράβι δεν υπάρχει πια.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Την δεκαετία του 70 είχε αρχίσει να αναπτύσσεται η βιομηχανία της κρουαζιέρας στην Καραϊβική με παλαιότερα καράβια ή μετασκευασμένα cruise-ferries μέτριας ποιότητας και παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών. Ο μεγαλύτερος παίκτης την εποχή εκείνη ήταν η Norwegian Caribbean Line θυγατρική του νορβηγικού ομίλου Kloster Rederi (Oslo) η οποία είχε εντάξει στην Καραϊβική ήδη τρία μέτριου μεγέθους καράβια (Sunward, Starward, Skyward) που είχαν ναυπηγηθεί στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 60. Το 1970 η εταιρία αποφάσισε να μεγαλώσει τον στόλο της ναυπηγώντας ένα δίδυμο αμιγών κρουαζιερόπλοιων 16.000 τόνων και έδωσε εντολή στα ναυπηγεία Cantieri Navali del Tirreno e Riuniti στην Riva Trigoso κοντά στην Γένοβα για την έναρξη της ναυπήγησής τους. Το πρώτο καθελκύστηκε στις 5 Ιουνίου του 1971 και ολοκληρώθηκε σε προβλήτα στην Γένοβα καθώς το ναυπηγείο είχε πολλές παραγγελίες να εκτελέσει, και τον Νοέμβριο του ιδίου έτους παραδόθηκε στην NCL. Μετά από ένα υπερατλαντικό ταξίδι κατέπλευσε στο Μαϊάμι όπου στις 30 Νοεμβρίου βαφτίστηκε με το όνομα Southward, η πρώτη φορά που κρουαζιερόπλοιο βαφτίστηκε στο λιμάνι της βάσης του και όχι στο ναυπηγείο. Το Southward είχε χωρητικότητα 16. 710 τόνους grt, 164 μέτρα μήκος και 23 πλάτος, χωρητικότητα 918 επιβατών ενιαίας θέσης (1095 με την χρήση των αναδιπλούμενων κουκετών), πλήρωμα 250 ατόμων, τέσσερις 10-κύλινδρες δηζελομηχανές Fiat 18.000 ίππων που κινούσαν δύο προπέλες με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 17,5 κόμβων (max 19). Το δεύτερο προοριζόταν να βαφτιστεί Seaward, αλλά λόγω των συνεχών απεργιών στο ναυπηγείο όπου ήταν σε ημιτελή κατάσταση και των καθυστερήσεων στην παράδοσή του, η NCL έχασε το ενδιαφέρον της και το πλοίο τελικά αγοράστηκε από την P&O για να ονομαστεί Spirit of London. Το Southward είχε εξαιρετικά μοντέρνες εξωτερικές γραμμές που απέκτησε από τον σχεδιαστή του Tage Wandbord ο οποίος ήταν μαθητής και θαυμαστής του διάσημου ιταλού σχεδιαστή Nicolo Costanzi δημιουργού του Oceanic της Home Lines. O Wandborg έπεισε την NCL, κυριολεκτικά την τελευταία στιγμή, να παρέμβει στα σχέδια του ναυπηγείου ώστε να δημιουργήσει τις δύο υπέροχες τσιμινιέρες με μεγάλη κλίση σε σχήμα V, την τοποθέτηση των σωστικών λέμβων χαμηλά στην υπερκατασκευή, όπως και τις μεγάλες επιφάνειες τζαμιών που ξεκινούσαν από τους ανεμοθώρακες στο τελευταίο κατάστρωμα για να καλύψουν και τις περατζάδες του χαμηλότερου καταστρώματος. Στην κορυφή του καραβιού δέσποζε ένα πανοραμικό σαλόνι-μπαρ πισίνας, πρωτοποριακό για την εποχή του. Το αδελφό του παρά την κοινή σχεδίαση φόρεσε τελικά μία συμβατική τσιμινιέρα που το διαφοροποίησε. Με την παραλαβή του στο Μαϊάμι, το Southward με σημαία Νορβηγίας και νηολόγιο Όσλο, τα σινιάλα της NCL και τον χαρακτηριστικό πορτοκαλή ήλιο της εταιρίας στις μπάντες του, ξεκίνησε 14ήμερες και μικρότερης διάρκειας κρουαζιέρες στην δυτική Καραϊβική τις οποίες διατήρησε όλη την δεκαετία του 70. Από το 1987 άλλαξε προορισμό και με βάση το Λος ¶ντζελες (σημαία Μπαχάμες, νηολόγιο Nassau) έκανε 3ήμερες και 4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στην νότια Καλιφόρνια και το Μεξικό και σαν αποτέλεσμα αυτής της κίνησης η NCL μετονομάστηκε σε Norwegian Cruise Line για δηλώνει την παρουσία της και σε άλλους προορισμούς κρουαζιέρας εκτός Καραϊβικής. Στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 90 η NCL θέλοντας να αντικαταστήσει τον στόλο των μικρότερων καραβιών της με νεότευκτα μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας, άρχισε να πουλά ένα-ένα τα πλοία με πρώτο το 1991 το Sunward II (πρώην Cunard Adventurer) στην Ηπειρωτική. Το Southward αγοράστηκε το 1994 από τον αγγλικό ταξιδιωτικό οργανισμό Airtours που ειδικευόταν σε διακοπές οικονομικού πακέτου που περιλάμβανε το αεροπορικό εισιτήριο και την διαμονή σε ξενοδοχείο. Η Airtours, θέλοντας να επεκταθεί και στην κρουαζιέρα δημιούργησε την θυγατρική της Sun Cruises και ενέταξε πρώτο στον στόλο της το καράβι με το όνομα Seawing το οποίο έστειλε στο Παλέρμο της Σικελίας για ανακαίνιση. Από τον Μάρτιο του 1995 με βάση την Πάλμα της Μαγιόρκας το καράβι έκανε επταήμερες fly/cruise κρουαζιέρες στην Μεσόγειο και τα Κανάρια νησιά με άγγλους επιβάτες που πετούσαν εκεί με τσάρτερ πτήσεις για να επιβιβαστούν στο καράβι. Τον χειμώνα το καράβι έκανε κρουαζιέρες στην ¶πω Ανατολή με βάση το Phuket της Ταϋλάνδης και προσέφερε συνδυασμό 14ήμερων διακοπών κρουαζιέρας στην Σιγκαπούρη, Μαλαισία και Ινδονησία και παραμονής σε ξενοδοχείο στο Phuket. Το 2000 λόγω πρόωρης ακύρωσης της ναύλωσης του Απόλλωνα της ROC δύο χρόνια πριν την λήξη της, η Airtours σαν αποζημίωση υπέγραψε ένα πολύπλοκο 4ετές ναυλοσύμφωνο με την ROC ναυλώνοντάς της το καράβι το οποίο με την σειρά του υποναυλωνόταν πίσω στην Airtours (lease and lease-back agreement) για χρήση 240 ημερών τον χρόνο και για πέντε χρόνια. Με την λήξη του συμφώνου το 2005 η ROC είχε δικαίωμα να το αγοράσει με συμβολικό τίμημα. Τον Φεβρουάριο του 2002 η Airtours άλλαξε όνομα σε My Travel και όλος ο στόλος άλλαξε σινιάλα με το νέο λογότυπο στις τσιμινιέρες. Από τον Μάιο του 2002 το Seawing κάνει 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στην ανατολική Μεσόγειο και τα ελληνικά νησιά με βάση την Λεμεσό, ενώ τον χειμώνα κάνει κρουαζιέρες μεγάλης διάρκειας από 14 έως 30 ημέρες στην Μέση Ανατολή, Ερυθρά Θάλασσα, Σ. Αραβία, Ινδία, Σρι Λάνκα, Ινδονησία Σιγκαπούρη και Μαλαισία, για να επιστρέψει πάλι στο Phuket για το πρόγραμμά του. Τον Απρίλιο του 2003 επέστρεψε πάλι στην Μεσόγειο για να συνεχίσει τις 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες από την Λεμεσό. Το 2004 η μητρική My Travel παρουσίασε σοβαρά οικονομικά προβλήματα και κάποια πλοία του στόλου της Sun Cruises αγοράστηκαν, μεταξύ τους και το Seawing, από την Louis Cruise Lines για να μετονομαστεί σε Perla. Με τα σινιάλα της Louis και με ελληνική σημαία το πλοίο εντάχθηκε το 2005 στην Louis Hellenic για 3ήμερες και 4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στο Αιγαίο και Τουρκία από τον Πειραιά. Τον Μάιο του 2008 το καράβι ναυλώνεται από την Golden Sun Cruises σε αντικατάσταση του Aegean Two, αλλάζει όνομα σε Aegean Pearl και συνεχίζει τις 3ήμερες και 4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στο Αιγαίο και Τουρκία. Το 2010 επιστρέφει στην Louis χωρίς όμως να αλλάξει πάλι όνομα για να συνεχίσει το συνηθισμένο του πρόγραμμα. Τον Μάιο του 2010 ανακοινώνεται από την Louis η πώλησή του στα πλαίσια της ανανέωσης του στόλου της στην ισραηλινή Caspi Cruises (Eagles Holding, Marshall Islands). Τον Μάιο του 2010 με το νέο όνομα Rio και σινιάλα Rio Cruises, σημαία Μάλτας και νηολόγιο Βαλέτα, ξεκινά 4ήμερες και 5ήμερες κρουαζιέρες για την ισραηλινή αγορά σε νησιά του Αιγαίου και Κύπρο με βάση το λιμάνι ¶σντοντ του Ισραήλ. Οι κρουαζιέρες του όμως δεν θα προλάβουν να κλείσουν μήνα όταν οικονομικά προβλήματα δένουν το καράβι τον Ιούνιο στο λιμάνι του ¶σντοντ με το πλήρωμα σε κατάληψη λόγω μη καταβολής του μισθού τους. Τον Σεπτέμβριο το καράβι αγοράζεται σε πλειστηριασμό από την κυπριακή Acheon Akti Navigation Co. Ltd για να μετονομαστεί σε Venus τον Μάρτιο του 2012 με σκοπό να ξεκινήσει κρουαζιέρες στην ανατολική Μεσόγειο τον Μάιο αλλά το καράβι παραμένει δεμένο στην Λεμεσό μέχρι τον Ιούλιο. Στις 15 Αυγούστου του 2012 ενώ βρίσκεται στο ¶σντοντ του Ισραήλ 70 Ουκρανοί του πληρώματος κάνουν ομαδικά ασφαλιστικά μέτρα για την μη καταβολή των μισθών του πληρώματος και το καράβι κρατείται και πάλι για να πουληθεί σε πλειστηριασμό τον Νοέμβριο. Νέος αγοραστής του είναι η τουρκικών συμφερόντων Apex Cruise Holidays (EtsTur) με τον προγραμματισμό να επιστρέψει στις κρουαζιέρες τον Μάρτιο του 2013 με 15ήμερες στην δυτική Μεσόγειο, ανατολική Μεσόγειο και Μαύρη Θάλασσα με βάση την Σμύρνη και όνομα Aegean Pearl. Η κίνηση αυτή όμως δεν υλοποιείται και το καράβι πουλιέται τον Μάρτιο του 2013 για σκραπ στην Aliaga.

Με τα σινιάλα της NCL σαν Southward

Southward1271.jpg 

Σαν Seawing της Airtours

SEAWING.jpg

Σαν Perla της Louis Cruise Lines σε χειμερινό παροπλισμό στον Πειραιά
PERLA.jpg 

Σαν Rio της Rio Cruises
RIO.jpg

Σαν Venus στο λιμάνι του ¶σντοντ τον Μάρτιο του 2013 περιμένοντας μάταια την έναρξη της νέας σαιζόν
VENUS.jpg


Πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia, shipspotting

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά το ολοκληρωμένο φωτο-ρεπορτάζ του φίλου TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA, ας δούμε το THE AEGEAN PEARL όταν στις 17-05-2009 κατέβαζε επιβάτες στη Σαντορίνη.

THE AEGEAN PEARL 03 17-05-2009.jpg

----------


## cyprus4ever

Ξεχωμονιαζει στη Λεμεσο, καπου στο 2010 αν θυμαμαι καλα...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC00013.jpg 9/8/2008

Το κομψό κρουαζιερόπλοιο στην παγόδα.

----------

